# Anyone, stock exhaust laying around?



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

Please delete this thread. Thanks


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

Ive got the exhaust manifolds and cats laying in my garage off my 05. Thats all I have because I left the last half of my exhaust stock.


----------



## 2gtosblack (Mar 26, 2007)

Do you still have the cat pipes? Thanks


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I left my full manifold back with 2000 miles on it at the dealer. I can call to see if everything’s still there. How far you willing to drive for pickup?


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

i still have the cats


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i have mufflers


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Still looking?*

I just had loudmouth II's put into to my GTO-IT'S NOT LOUD! so I'm buying another set. Anyway, I have 4500 miles on my Goat, and my stock exaust has been off the car for an hour now..let me know if you still need them before I bring them home.

Thanks!


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

LM II's arnt that loud but if you go with the LM resonators it sounds amazing like a roaring lion!!


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Thank U Stang*

I already ordered the LM I conversion kit so now I have the entire stock exaust system and these LMII muffled caps laying around so if anyone needs them, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

bklyn77 said:


> I already ordered the LM I conversion kit so now I have the entire stock exaust system and these LMII muffled caps laying around so if anyone needs them, let me know. Thanks!


Same thing here.. anyone want a set or know someone ill sell em for 190 shipped.


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

PMs sent but I'm still looking for 2 axle back sections. If you guys are still trying to get rid of them PM me. Thanks


----------



## mattmc1228 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Mufflers*

I have a pair of stock mufflers for sale. I used them for about 2k miles


----------



## vfrinterceptor (Jun 23, 2007)

i have the stock cat back ex for a 06 goat


----------

